# what to put in a 4ft converted fish tank?



## punkasfunk (Aug 5, 2013)

So I've finally managed to twist my landlady's arm to allow me to purchase more animals at Doncaster show on September 22nd. After selling my big collection last year due to unfortunate circumstances, I'm slowly building my way back, with a boa I kept and a female burm. The landlady wasn't too happy with that, but is SLOWLY coming around to exotics 

I will hopefully be buying some amphib of some description to put in a 4ft fish tank I'm picking up tomorrow. Just *ONE *species.

I have kept lots of fire, tiger, marbled salamanders over the years, aswell as lots of treefrogs(flying frogs, red eyes, whites, waxy monkeys) and pacmans, cane toad and african bullfrog.

So I want something I've never kept before... 
preferably something that is large enough to make full use of the viv, or a colony of a smaller species(no dendrobatrids though, they just don't interest me personally).

Am toying with the idea of setting up a paludarium, as I always enjoyed making fake backgrounds. But I'd rather have a terrestrial or partially-aquatic species.

Currently I have thought of the possibility of *(NOT to be mixed!!!!)*:
* Mandarin newts
*Cane toad
*Pacan
*American Bullfrog(If I can find a breeder)
*Marbled Newts.


SO.. gimme some ideas!


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

Why not a larger colony of fire bellied toads? Semi aquatic, active and easily available at cheap prices.


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

plasma234 said:


> Why not a larger colony of fire bellied toads? Semi aquatic, active and easily available at cheap prices.


Plus they're interesting little things too..  great fun to watch..

Tiger

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## strabo (Jun 6, 2013)

i agree with fire bellied toads mine are an endless source of amusement


----------



## punkasfunk (Aug 5, 2013)

I've kept FAR too many bombina over the years, sorry!

... I'm most likely going to go for a 'forest floor' setup, with possibly 1/3rd water


----------



## punkasfunk (Aug 5, 2013)

* Thank you for the response, but please keep ideas coming!


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

i loved having a mandarin newt as a kid


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

In a tank that size, you could actually keep a couple of canes.


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

You could keep a very nice amount of Bumblebee Walking Toads in a tank that size, you could even incorporate a water area you could 'flood' to simulate a breeding season if that's your thing.

Or European Green Toads, in fact there's quite a few smaller toad species that you could keep a few of in that size tank. Those 2 are currently my favorite species that I keep! 

Although I would be tempted to try an axolotl, they've always seemed interesting to me :2thumb:


----------



## punkasfunk (Aug 5, 2013)

I've bred axies before. great fun, they loved being fed earthworms!

The bumblebee toads look great, would they require uvb(being a diurnal species, I'd put a low percentage uvb strip in)?


The green toads are another potential.. love the parsley patterning!


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

punkasfunk said:


> I've bred axies before. great fun, they loved being fed earthworms!
> 
> The bumblebee toads look great, would they require uvb(being a diurnal species, I'd put a low percentage uvb strip in)?
> 
> ...


Green toads are beautiful. Opinion is divided on UV for 'phibs, but most current thinking is that they benefit from low-level UV- although in a highly-planted tank you could probably go higher, as the plant cover would offer some shelter.


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

punkasfunk said:


> I've bred axies before. great fun, they loved being fed earthworms!
> 
> The bumblebee toads look great, would they require uvb(being a diurnal species, I'd put a low percentage uvb strip in)?
> 
> ...


Mine have UV (5 or 6% if I remember rightly) although people do keep them without, I found they were less active before they had it though. They're great to watch while they're hunting, they actually seem to work together to heard their food around!

The green toads are definitely beautiful, and are really comical when if you sit and watch them going about their business


----------



## punkasfunk (Aug 5, 2013)

I think after spending the past few days reading up on Tylototriton verrucosus, I think i'll be aiming for a paludarium for mandarins.

The tank arrived today, needs a bit of a clean and I'll be making a lid out of perspex, it hasa foam 3D aquarium background on, although I may rip it out and make my own.

I'll use a 5% UVB strip, with a low-powered filter(as a mountainous species, Mandarins can tolerate a considerable flow of water compared to other caudates). 

Over the next few weeks until Doncaster it'll be a case of playing around with the tank.

Anyone with any experience with T.verrucosus, your knowledge would be appreciated.

(I'm more of a snake, scorpion and ambystomid enthusiast aha!)


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

punkasfunk said:


> I think after spending the past few days reading up on Tylototriton verrucosus, I think i'll be aiming for a paludarium for mandarins.
> 
> The tank arrived today, needs a bit of a clean and I'll be making a lid out of perspex, it hasa foam 3D aquarium background on, although I may rip it out and make my own.
> 
> ...


Might be worth chatting to Mantellaman- as well as mantellas, he's pretty sussed on a fair number of newts.


----------



## MantellaMan (Feb 3, 2012)

Ron Magpie said:


> Might be worth chatting to Mantellaman- as well as mantellas, he's pretty sussed on a fair number of newts.


My Ears are burning! :whistling2:

Well, funny you should mention _Tylototriton_, I keep about 7 of the known species and soon to keep 9 of the genus. 

Out of all of the genus of _Tylototriton_, I would more recommend something generally Semi-aquatic which is the Mandarin Crocodile Newt (_Tylototriton shanjing_) or Tiannan Crocodile Newt (_Tylototriton yangi_) over the more Aquatic Himalayan Crocodile Newt (_Tylototriton verrucosus_).

For the Mandarin, temperature wise they are pretty simple. They require a slightly higher temperature during the summer months of around about 20-22'c due to their natural distribution range. They come from the South Western part of China known as Yunnan province, a known locality in particular is Goaligongshan (Goaligong Mountain Range) in the Western Highlands of Yunnan. This is a more sub-tropical environment even though it can get incredibly cold during the winter months (it is known to snow in these times!). You could keep them generally at approximately 19'c though and they would be happy all year round : victory:

Tiannan Crocodile Newts are a newly described species (even though the journal has still not been read by non Chinese speaking people) but have been in the industry for years now lol They are a very VERY hardy species, which I keep at room temperature. 

Other Caudata species I would recommend are: 



Chinese Fire Belly Newts (_Cynops orientalis_)
Japanese Fire Belly Newts (_Cynops pyrrhogaster_)
Marbled Newts (_Triturus marmoratus_)
Eastern Tiger Salamander (_Ambystoma tigrinum_)
Chinese Warty Newts (_Paramesotriton chinensis_)
Hongkong Warty Newt (_Paramesotriton hongkongensis_)
If you want to know more, just ask : victory:


----------



## punkasfunk (Aug 5, 2013)

Thankyou very much mantellaman!

Tigers have always been a favourite of mine, had a trio for years.

After not keeping exotics for a year, I've seriously missed em. Grew up in a house full of herpetofauna, personally been keeping on and off for the past 10 years, so know the basics 
.. I'll take your advice and go with the Shanjing- I prefer to see full use of both terrestrial and aquatic habitats.

But from my own reading, and based upon your reccomendations; could i keep the setup on top of my boas viv, to keep it slightly warmed? (will have to check the temps before I make any decisions).


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

punkasfunk said:


> Thankyou very much mantellaman!
> 
> Tigers have always been a favourite of mine, had a trio for years.
> 
> ...


My guess is that is likely to be *too* warm- I'll defer to Josh' greater knowledge, though.


----------



## MantellaMan (Feb 3, 2012)

Here are some photographs of some of the species I mentioned : victory: lol 

Tiannan Crocodile Newt (Tylototriton yangi) - Ignore the information in the album because I need to change it lol ©









Barred Tiger Salamander (Ambystoma mavortium) ©









Marbled Newt (Triturus marmoratus) juvenile ©









Amami-Oshima Sword Tail Newt (Cynops ensicauda ensicauda) - this is a member of the Cynops (Fire Belly & Sword Tail Newts) genus so you know lol ©


----------



## punkasfunk (Aug 5, 2013)

That's my worry, may have to put a sheet of foam inbetween, then place the tank ontop.. check the temps, see how it is.

if not, I can place it on a chest of drawers. Just trying to save space, but no worries if not


----------



## MantellaMan (Feb 3, 2012)

punkasfunk said:


> But from my own reading, and based upon your reccomendations; could i keep the setup on top of my boas viv, to keep it slightly warmed? (will have to check the temps before I make any decisions).


That would be too warm(Ron is correct with this), you need them at room temperature really which should be at 19-21'c lol with a slight drop 15'c during winter months, this isn't a requirement as it's more of a breeding thing lol

Most Caudata need these temperatures, the require cooler temps other wise it will cause short term and long term problems.


----------



## punkasfunk (Aug 5, 2013)

Those T.yangi are beautiful!

..I had an A.mavortium and 2 A.triginum. love their smily faces :')


----------



## MantellaMan (Feb 3, 2012)

punkasfunk said:


> Those T.yangi are beautiful!
> 
> ..I had an A.mavortium and 2 A.triginum. love their smily faces :')


Thank you very much  they are a gorgeous species I will admit lol 

All Caudata have those smiles lmao I think they are the happiest looking animals on the planet


----------



## punkasfunk (Aug 5, 2013)

currently on top of the viv is around 21*C 

So it'll have to be on top of a chest of drawers, or Ill try to locate small cooling fans to fit to the lid. 

I have a while to plan out, prepare and build. Just to get the spec's right for the newts.


----------

